# Openrc nao re-compila erro einfo.h

## oicreal

Boa noite pessoal.

Meu gentoo estava perfeito, até eu tentar intalar o systemd :/, dae lascou ehhehe.

tentei pelo systemd mas não foi, resolvi então voltar para o openrc, porem na recompilação recebo essa mensagem:

```
===> src/libeinfo (all)

building shared library libeinfo.so.1

===> src/librc (all)

librc-misc.c:32:19: fatal error: einfo.h: Arquivo ou diretório não encontrado

compilation terminated.

make[2]: ***  Sem regra para processar o alvo `.depend', necessário por `depend'.  Pare.

make[1]: ** [all] Erro 2

make: ** [all] Erro 2

 * ERROR: sys-apps/openrc-0.9.9.3 failed (compile phase):

 *   emake failed

```

percebo que falta uma tal einfo.h, que é do próprio pacote, quando eu copio ela para o /usr/include/ ele compila mas da erro:

```

* Messages for package sys-apps/openrc-0.9.9.3:

 * This package will overwrite one or more files that may belong to other

 * packages (see list below). You can use a command such as `portageq

 * owners / <filename>` to identify the installed package that owns a

 * file. If portageq reports that only one package owns a file then do

 * NOT file a bug report. A bug report is only useful if it identifies at

 * least two or more packages that are known to install the same file(s).

 * If a collision occurs and you can not explain where the file came from

 * then you should simply ignore the collision since there is not enough

 * information to determine if a real problem exists. Please do NOT file

 * a bug report at http://bugs.gentoo.org unless you report exactly which

 * two packages install the same file(s). Once again, please do NOT file

 * a bug report unless you have completely understood the above message.

 * 

 * package sys-apps/openrc-0.9.9.3 NOT merged

 * 

 * Detected file collision(s):

 * 

 *    /usr/include/einfo.h

 * 

 * Searching all installed packages for file collisions...

 * 

 * Press Ctrl-C to Stop

 * 

 * None of the installed packages claim the file(s).

 * 

 * Package 'sys-apps/openrc-0.9.9.3' NOT merged due to file collisions.

 * If necessary, refer to your elog messages for the whole content of the

 * above message.

```

ou seja ele reclama da falta de um arquivo dele, que quando copio ele reclama que não é dele.

Fico grato

----------

## oicreal

Consegui resolver, por algum motivo ele dava o erro e não recompilada, isso acontecia em chroot, fui pro sistema mesmo com ele bixado, tentei por emerge e não foi... fiquei puto fu idireto na pasta, copiei o einfo.h pro local certo e dei os velhos

make  && make install

então... compilou, ja tinha tentado isso antes mas em chroot e não tinha dado certo.

Importante que agora to no gentoo novamente  :Smile: 

----------

